# Never NEVER give mommas with babies PEANUTS in the shell!



## Apex (Apr 12, 2014)

I am sharing this in hopes that it will prevent someone from losing a bub! Lucky for me this one was still healthy warm and lively when I found her but if it had happened last night before I went to bed I am sure it would have been too late! My meece will only get SHELLED peanuts from now on!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Is the baby ok? Poor thing


----------



## Apex (Apr 12, 2014)

Yes, she is just fine, must not have been like that more than an hour.


----------



## Alexis (Jun 4, 2014)

I am sorry, but that looks so stinkin funny!  Reminds me of when our rabbits get their get stuck in paper towel tubes! Glad little little guy is okay though!


----------



## Emilie (Mar 14, 2014)

Thank you for letting us know. So glad you found her in time.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

That one has a future in sports! Trying out helmets already!


----------



## skeallzy (Jun 10, 2014)

:shock: 
That is not a thing I would have thought of! Thank you for sharing the experience!


----------

